# MY IBS D IS CURED 98% ALMOST OK



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Since 6 months im taking antidepressants like nortriptiline and escitalopram. After few month stopped nortriptiline and still continuing escitalopram low dose, adjuvant i take milk kefir half cup a alternate days ayurved enzymes syrup and ayurved antidiarrhoea syrup. Uno i gained weight back and for the first time put up weight naturally. I hv just one perfect bowel a day. Only gas issue i hav sometime. If anyone need help pls cont me [email protected] or at 7498312690, its indian no.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi,Arzaan
I'm also from India.I'm very glad that you're free from ibs-d.recently I take Aculip-h and stop ibs tab. Is it okay? Thanks


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Do you use ayurvedic enzymes ? What is by name ?
And from which company ?
Thanks.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Any reply!!!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Arzaan said:


> Since 6 months im taking antidepressants like nortriptiline and escitalopram. After few month stopped nortriptiline and still continuing escitalopram low dose, adjuvant i take milk kefir half cup a alternate days ayurved enzymes syrup and ayurved antidiarrhoea syrup. Uno i gained weight back and for the first time put up weight naturally. I hv just one perfect bowel a day. Only gas issue i hav sometime. If anyone need help pls cont me [email protected] or at 7498312690, its indian no.


Good to hear!

One of the side effects of some antidepressant meds is constipation, so it may very well be helping you with your D because of it.

https://www.drugs.com/cdi/escitalopram.html


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks flossy for your reply with link.I used amitriptyline for last 8 years.it only lessens abdominal pain a bit.
I will give a try to citalopram next.

Thanks.


----------

